# My Makeup Stash *Pic heavy*



## Holly (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's almost all of my stuff, I know I forgot a lot of stuff  At first I started labelling everything, then I got really lazy, lol. I'll prolly update this when I get more (which is pretty often) I only *really* started getting more last december (so like 3ish months)

Anyhoo! Here goes:







My first filled 15pan pallete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Starting to fill my second...






Dollymix Quad!






My MSFs and my Barbie Beauty Powder






All my full sized pigments






Full sized pigments opened..







My pigment samples, and my MUFE star powders






My NARS stuff






My moistureblend foundation (NW15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Most of my lippies and glosses






My random face/eye stuff







My brushes






Brushes in their brush roll






Most of my perfume..

Not very much compared to a few of you, but I <3 all of it


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 12, 2007)

very nice


----------



## miztgral (Mar 12, 2007)

Great selection of e/s colors! Love the Nars Rated-R too.


----------



## Holly (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miztgral* 

 
_Great selection of e/s colors! Love the Nars Rated-R too._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need to give my Rated-R duo more love though! I've only used it like 3 times


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 12, 2007)

Great collection!!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm an NW15 as well.


----------



## Holly (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emilyjoy* 

 
_Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm an NW15 as well._

 
:hifive:  yay for nw15s!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

OooooooooooooooHhhhhhhhhhhhhh i love your collection esp the depotted Barbie eyeshadows...I love the way uve labelled it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very nice


----------



## Holly (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_OooooooooooooooHhhhhhhhhhhhhh i love your collection esp the depotted Barbie eyeshadows...I love the way uve labelled it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very nice_

 
Thanks!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_:hifive: yay for nw15s!_

 
lol. Yeah!


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Great collection!!_

 
Thanks


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 15, 2007)

I want your brush collection!


----------



## Holly (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zaralovesmac* 

 
_I want your brush collection!_

 
Hehe I <3 my brushes! Theres sooo many more that I'd like to get though


----------

